# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  David Codrea: Gun Rights Advocate, Journalist at The War on Guns: Notes from the Resistance

## ammodotcom

On this episode of the Resistance Library Podcast Sam invites gun rights advocate and journalist, David Codrea, to the show.


David Codrea is that rarest of creatures in the 21st century -- a skilled and principled investigative journalist, willing to overturn stones to find the truth underneath. It was his strong journalistic chops that made him instrumental in breaking the story that the world knows as Operation Fast and Furious, a part of Project Gunrunner, an ATF policy of allowing illegal gun purchases to happen in a vain attempt to catch bigger fish that resulted in the death of a Border Patrol agent and countless others. 


Sam had Mr. Codrea on The Resistance Library Podcast to talk about the importance of actual, principled journalism today, as well as how he broke the Fast and Furious Scandal to the broader world and the importance of digital security. 

Listen to the episode here: David Codrea: Gun Rights Advocate, Journalist at The War on Guns: Notes from the Resistance

----------

